# Friendly snooker club - Sowerby Bridge - March 2011



## nij4829 (Mar 1, 2011)

Visited with Alex (not a member on here)

*The Friendly Snooker Club, Burnley Road, Sowerby Bridge*
This was built in 1920 for the Friendly Band. They had to move to smaller premises in 1933, and the Snooker Club acquired it, and probably extended it. Strictly it is in Warley, as the Sowerby Bridge boundary ran along Burnley Road.


----------



## sidsabbath (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## King Al (Mar 1, 2011)

Not so friendly now! interesting find nij


----------



## nij4829 (Mar 1, 2011)

no, its not very friendly at all


----------



## MD (Mar 1, 2011)

is that a table under this lot?

http://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb340/nightstalkernij/snooker9.jpg


----------



## nij4829 (Mar 1, 2011)

be two of them there mate, the pic below is ontop of it believe it or not


----------



## MD (Mar 1, 2011)

That's awful 
I thought that was carpet !!!


----------



## nij4829 (Mar 1, 2011)

nah mate, thats the best snooker table - the whole place is a wreck. 

I think the slate is smashed on all the tables (three in total) and all the cue's are snapped


----------

